# My White Tiger!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

More!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

You always get the best shots of your dogs CM!!! <3
I absolutely love Tigers expression and head, he is a stunning boy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a fun, silly young lad!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love picture number 9 in the first set because he looks like a goofy, happy boy.  His Christmas ribbons are festive, too. It is nice to see something other than a continental in a show dog, too. Do you plan on keeping him in it, or will he go continental? 

Have you decided whether to continue to show him? Does the breeder want to use him for stud later on?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> I love picture number 9 in the first set because he looks like a goofy, happy boy.  His Christmas ribbons are festive, too. It is nice to see something other than a continental in a show dog, too. Do you plan on keeping him in it, or will he go continental?
> 
> Have you decided whether to continue to show him? Does the breeder want to use him for stud later on?


I am going to try and show Tiger myself at least a few times. The breeder will not be using him for stud because our co-ownership ends now that I have attained his championship. It is my decision if I would like to offer him at stud myself. All decisions regarding Tiger are mine now.  So long as he continues to pass all of his health clearances, I do plan at the moment to eventually offer him at stud. I believe that he is of at least some value  in that he offers diversity for whites. The majority of whites have the same pedigree behind them. One half of Tiger's pedigree is European. His sire is living back in Europe now and I do not believe that he was bred too many times in the USA, so Tiger does offer diversity.

He a very pretty and stylish boy and I believe would be an asset when bred to moderate bitches.

ETA: He's staying in ESC for now!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Love the red/green holiday wraps.  He's so photogenic and looks stunning as usual. 

What kind of oil and what does it do? (I'm thinking it conditions the coat.) I bought the Silk Spirits from Chris Christensen and it's oily, but not too heavy. I used it during my last groom and love how shiny it makes their coats.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Love the red/green holiday wraps.  He's so photogenic and looks stunning as usual.
> 
> What kind of oil and what does it do? (I'm thinking it conditions the coat.) I bought the Silk Spirits from Chris Christensen and it's oily, but not too heavy. I used it during my last groom and love how shiny it makes their coats.


The oil is used to prevent matting while he is in coat change. I use a mixture of BioGroom Super Cream Oil Conditioner, baby oil and water (mixed in a blender). This mixture is poured repeatedly over his coat after bathing and not rinsed. I work the mixture through every strand. Then I towel dry him and take him to the dryer. While his coat is not exactly attractive when in oil (heavy, oily, slick) this is what I have to do to get through change while growing coat. Obviously, when he shows, he will be temporarily taken out of oil (bathed in dawn).

It makes a night and day difference. I accidentally didn't oil him up enough a couple of weeks ago, and I had major matting 2 days after his bath.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

outwest said:


> I love picture number 9 in the first set because he looks like a goofy, happy boy.  ...


X2 : he is very beautiful !

CharismaticMillie, I would like to know whether you think putting "oil" on Rain (perhaps in a bit lighter version) would help me control her topknot a little while it grows out ? Poor Rain has to endure my inexperience with these matters :afraid: ~~~


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

nu2poodles said:


> X2 : he is very beautiful !
> 
> CharismaticMillie, I would like to know whether you think putting "oil" on Rain (perhaps in a bit lighter version) would help me control her topknot a little while it grows out ? Poor Rain has to endure my inexperience with these matters :afraid: ~~~


Hmm...I'm not sure that I would put oil on a dog unless you absolutely have to! 1) It doesn't look very nice and, 2) it attracts dirt is probably best if you are bathing every 5-7 days, 3) it's not necessarily easy to take them out of it...I hear that they mat up nearly as badly as coat change in the first place when they are taken out of oil. I have been advised to either cut Tiger down or send him to his handler for a while when it's time to be taken out of oil...

I think you can manage topknot without oil. (Unless you are getting big golf ball size mats everytime you blink your eyes). I grew Millie's topknot out last year with no prior experience. I say just use a nice shampoo and a good conditioner. Maybe use a heavy conditioner (I like IOD heavy management for that) and a good conditioning spray (IOD Detangle, CC Ice on Ice, Crown Royale, or Plush Puppy OMG).


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

He IS pretty and stylish. Something about the white of his coat - I love his particular shade. He looks like a creamy (not cream as in the poodle color of cream) vanilla white, though I know next to nothing about the varying shades. 

How exciting to put him out to stud and create some mini-Tigers!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am very excited to think you will be showing Tiger yourself! It is so much fun. Since he already has his championship, there won't be the pressure and stress on you. Hopefully, you will have as much fun with your dog as I have with Bonnie. 

Having half European ancestors is VERY good. He likely does have something valuable to offer. The European standards don't seem to have the health issues that some American lines do. He is also very white with terrific black points.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He's even whiter than these pictures reflect! The oil really darkens his coat when it's on.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Almost all European dogs come back to American lines...so I wouldn't say they're healthier by any means

I do think he has a ton to offer as a stud dog though, to both black and hits lines


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

He's beautiful...love his face! So pretty, and yet "masculine". I wish Trev had more angulation in his stifle like Tiger...he's just a tad straight through there and it irks me.  Makes grooming him just a little more challenging...anyway. I love the ESC too! I haven't seen it on many poodles...it's definitely different, but in a good way.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> Almost all European dogs come back to American lines...so I wouldn't say they're healthier by any means
> 
> I do think he has a ton to offer as a stud dog though, to both black and hits lines


Where did healthier come from? I never typed those words. I never would claim that European lines are healthier...


I'm just saying that there are a few specific dogs in particular that most whites have in their immediate pedigree, that Tiger does not. This means that he, as a dog, could over diversity that other dogs may not offer. 

You can correlate diversity to health if you wish, but I am not going as far as to make that connection in this thread. Simply saying that Tiger offers a bit of a different mix behind him.

ETA: Keith, I see that your comment was in response to Outwest's. This makes more sense!  I do agree with you, Keith. European dogs do suffer from the same health issues...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

mom24doggies said:


> He's beautiful...love his face! So pretty, and yet "masculine". I wish Trev had more angulation in his stifle like Tiger...he's just a tad straight through there and it irks me.  Makes grooming him just a little more challenging...anyway. I love the ESC too! I haven't seen it on many poodles...it's definitely different, but in a good way.


Yes, Tiger does have a _lot_ of angulation. He is balanced with good shoulder layback. You wouldn't want his angulation with steep shoulders.

Honestly, Tiger has as much angulation as I would ever want. Any more would be too much, IMO.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol yes it was in response to out west I should have quoted it xD sorry!

I agree he has a very diverse pedigree which I think adds a fantastic element to his beauty (I love his pedigree, I've been drooling over his sires littermate for sometime!)


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Yes, Tiger does have a _lot_ of angulation. He is balanced with good shoulder layback. You wouldn't want his angulation with steep shoulders.
> 
> Honestly, Tiger has as much angulation as I would ever want. Any more would be too much, IMO.


 See, that's my problem....Trev's built very similar to Tiger in the front...nice shoulder layback, with a decent amount of forechest but needs a little more chest width. However, having slightly straight stifle just doesn't quite balance as well as I'd like. But it's ok, I love him just the way he is, and he isn't "ugly" by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

mom24doggies said:


> See, that's my problem....Trev's built very similar to Tiger in the front...nice shoulder layback, with a decent amount of forechest but needs a little more chest width. However, having slightly straight stifle just doesn't quite balance as well as I'd like. But it's ok, I love him just the way he is, and he isn't "ugly" by any stretch of the imagination.


Is he a mini? The minis do tend to be a little straight in the stifle.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Is he a mini? The minis do tend to be a little straight in the stifle.


 Yes he is a mini.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Gawd! I can't wait to lay eyes on him at PCA! That boy of yours has the goods!!:nod:


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Your boy is looking fabulous


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Tiger Photos*

Here are some photos from before his hike at our favorite state park today. Ohh..and one silly one from last night after his bath!

I wish he had that fluffy look...but he's oiled and greased up to keep his coat easy to maintain. He has sleek look instead now, ha.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I think he looks great! Styling in his collar


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Where did healthier come from? I never typed those words. I never would claim that European lines are healthier...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that there are a few specific dogs in particular that most whites have in their immediate pedigree, that Tiger does not. This means that he, as a dog, could over diversity that other dogs may not offer.
> ...


Oh, missed this. Western European show dogs from American lines obviously would have the same health issues as all the others, but Europe is a big place and a lot of the dogs, bred in Europe, tend to be more total dogs. They are generally smaller with more musculature than American dogs. It is the attitude that looks are not the be all and end all in dogs that is different and makes for healthier dogs overall. I guess I disagree with you two.  

Diversity correlates to health. The fact that Tiger has a diverse pedigree is valuable to the breed. I wish people would stop with the inbreeding, but they won't. 

This is a thread about Tiger and his coat not breeding.  

Tiger has developed into a nice boy. I am glad you are having so much fun with him and look forward to hearing about your ventures handling him!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What great pictures of Tiger! I love the one wet on the white comforter!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*CharismaticMillie*: I adore following everything you do with Tiger; oiled or not, he's one slick fella!:smile:


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Love these pictures!


----------

